# Should I stay or should I go??!



## Socialwhirl (Mar 27, 2009)

Im a social worker in a well-paid senior position in Ireland with a 33 hour week and 5 weeks holidays, but not very stimulating or interesting work. I own my own home, nice car, have lots of great holidays (recently been to Israel, Prague, Barcelona next week, West coast of America in June), 

On the negative side, Im single, live in a small, provincial town that I grew up in with non-existant social life and no culture or Arts to speak off. Im nearly 40 years old and feel I need to do something before I grow too old, and have been looking closely at Canada. I lived in London for 10 years and Dublin for 6 years, both very expensive and congested, and decided to move back to my home town, however think I will die of boredom if I stay any longer. People come here for family reasons, good schools, etc; but nothing for a single 30something!
Should I just shut up and get on with living here, or go and try a new life in Canada??


----------



## travelwriter (Mar 12, 2009)

*Move Before you Die of Boredome*

Move. Doesn't have to be to Canada. But don't stay where you are and die of boredom! 

You will likely have better job opportunities in countries where social workers are in shortage -- not so in Canada. Also, with all of the government budget cut backs and most social workers being employed by government (usually at the city/county level as my mother was) there are fewer positions available.

Since you like international travel, why not look into foreign aid organizations? There are many that need people with your background and experience.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey,

I don't know you but I take it you are bored because you have "nothing" to do in your town. If this is the case look for an organization which helps children for example ... volunteers are highly demanded everywhere. And I am not talking about donating money, but rather donating your time. 

This is the life of dreams for a lot of people... a quiet place, with a decent salary. Now if I were you I would get myself into sports, volunteership, church... well that pretty much fills up the week, doesn't it? It also happens to help you expand your social network.

BUT, if you are really keen to move I would say move, but not right now. Things are really bad in some places (as we all know) so it's better to be safe at the moment. Meanwhile, plan the move, learn a new language (if necessary) and then your move will be much smoother.... that's my opinion. 

Also, I suggest you spend a short holiday wherever you fancy moving just to get a feeling ... that may avoid any possible future regrets.

I wish you all the best!


----------

